# American Horror Story: Coven



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Starts this week. The buzz on it has been huge and mostly positive. I loved the first two seasons (although last season got REALLY dark). My wife and I are anxiously awaiting to see where this one goes. 

So, thought I'd start the thread. Try to avoid spoilers, but let us unite and discuss when the show starts....this week!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It starts tonight...feel free to discuss here!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought it was good scheduling to have "Paranormal activity" on before the premier. I haven't seen the previous seasons but this one looks very intriguing.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, my wife and I greatly enjoyed the first episode and are anxious to see where it goes from here. Am I the only one on here watching?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I recorded it and will watch it asap... it seems like all the shows I like are always on the same night! Wednesdays and Thursdays and Sundays... the rest of the week I am always searching for something good!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm too scared to watch it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched this afternoon - good start to this version, and what a great cast this season!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It is the fastest hour on TV, for me, anyway. I love Jessica Lange  - she has been amazing in the first two seasons. My wife is a big Sarah Paulson fan, so we are glad to see her again. Yes, this year's cast is huge and the articles I read about the season indicated to me that even the cast was excited for this season. I can't wait to see where it goes.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I plan to watch it tonight. I set the DVR and am looking forward to it. I liked the first season better than last season. I thought the last one veered off course a bit. But Jessica Lange is wonderful--so much fun to watch her perform--and the rest of the cast looks great, too.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am curious to see where they head from here with the first episode. These writers always find new and strange tangents to explore. My wife has tried to get me to watch all of the seasons of their show Nip/Tuck, but I haven't gotten past the first season yet.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have it set to record. I think I watched an episode in season 1 that freaked me out and I didn't come back. Will see what happens! I am an avid TWD fan so I'm not that squeamish! ;-)

(In case you're wondering it was an episode with a guy being chained up in his attic ... Or something like that. *shudder*)


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

balaspa said:


> My wife has tried to get me to watch all of the seasons of their show Nip/Tuck, but I haven't gotten past the first season yet.


Talk about a show that was 'out there.' I watched a couple seasons of Nip/Tuck but then wandered away. I enjoyed it, but it got old after a while. Definitely not one for the kiddies.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I watched it last night and really enjoyed it. Love both Jessica Lang & Kathy Bates... always good. The young actress that played the "newbie" witch is excellent too, she was the daughter in the first season of the show, she is also the younger sister of Vera Farmiga! Looks a lot like her.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisa Scott said:


> I'm too scared to watch it.


My friend said that too but I think it is more creepy then scary... but every one has a different "fear factor" so you know what you can handle of course better than I.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Cuechick said:


> The young actress that played the "newbie" witch is excellent too, she was the daughter in the first season of the show, she is also the younger sister of Vera Farmiga! Looks a lot like her.


She does look like her! I wasn't aware it was her sister.

I like the 'voodoo meets witchcraft' theme, and I thought the first episode was really good, but the opening scenes were difficult to watch.

Also, Angela Bassett looks amazing. Does that woman ever age?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, Taissa Farmiga was in the first season. She was excellent and I missed her last season. Glad she is back this time.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm waiting to see how they end up getting Dylan McDermott in this thing. Yes, I know he's on "Hostages" but that show cannot possibly last, right?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't wait for the next episode. I love the voodoo aspect that it looks like they are going to bring in this week. You know, I was never a huge Jessica Lange fan until she started doing the American Horror Story seasons.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

In the late 1990's I think, I was living in NYC and I once saw Jessica Lange and Sam Shepard walking hand and hand. It was dusk and they were seriously the most beautiful couple I'd ever seen.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Coven is my 1st season and the tension between Angela Bassett and Jessica Lange is great.

No, Angela Bassett doesn't age. Her body is ridiculously fit and her skin is flawless and the way her eyebrows arch is awesome.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoyed the latest episode... especially Kathy Bates. She is just so good.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I also love the character of Queenie - the human voodoo doll. Man, when you saw her stick her hand into the boiling oil and the burns appear on the other guy - that was awesome.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, and my wife loves the Stevie Nicks references in that last episode.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Although, didn't they do a Franken-baby in the first season? Now they have a Franken-frat-boy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And here we go again tonight....what craziness will ensue?


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

This season is not nearly as creepy or scary as the other two seasons. Am disappointed.

Did you guys like the other seasons?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved the first season. I found the second one too dark and uneven. I am thoroughly enjoying this new season - it's more fun than the prior two. I think it's going to be going in all kinds of interesting directions.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I loved the first season until episode 7, I think it was. Then I thought it was dumb.  

If you're going to be scary and disturbing, be scary, don't go silly and ruin it for me.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I dunno - I loved the entire first season. I was frightened and on the edge of my seat the entire time. Too many different threads going in the second season, for me, and trying TOO hard to shock. I love the pacing and story of this new season so far.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought the last episode was pretty creepy but not in a scary way, more in "OMG, no she didn't way!"



Spoiler



From the wonderful Mare Winningham playing a crack addict child molester with really bad hair to Gabbie's gagging attempt to turn on the bull (really?)...I was pretty grossed out. Can't wait for the next episode! LOL!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's almost Wednesday! Time for the madness to start again.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife and her friends are hoping that there's more Stevie Nicks in tonight's episode.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Seriously though?

This show just keeps getting creepier and creepier. Yipes!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, it was pretty creepy last night...  Zombies, witches, it had it all. And things just keep getting more and more intriguing.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I also saw an interview with Dylan McDermott and he is in talks to somehow come back this season (although, I kind of thought they had already shot the entire season, so he may have been playing with everyone).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So, what do we think is going to happen this week? I still think Emma Roberts' character is coming back.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

balaspa said:


> I still think Emma Roberts' character is coming back.


Probably. It seems everyone dead on that show comes back. In one form or another...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, now that Lily Rabe's character has shown up...I am pretty sure Emma will be back.

With each episode - I like this season more. Funny, scary, weird, gross...it has it all.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

balaspa said:


> Funny, scary, weird, gross...it has it all.


That chainsaw scene encapsulated all of those, I think!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Indeed! You have to love the chainsaw...a witch that can fight back!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So, where does this show go next? Is there any predicting it? Supposedly you can get hints from the opening credits. Seriously, I read this online somewhere, that the producers of the show say that the opening credits give flashes and hints as to what you will see during the season.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's on again tonight! I am just hoping I can stay awake. I got a cold and plan to be quite doped NyQuil - which could make watching even more frightening.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Another excellent episode. I am also excited to hear Stevie Nicks has shown up to appear in later episodes.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And want to hear something REALLY spooky? The Axeman of New Orleans...was REAL: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axeman_of_New_Orleans


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

balaspa said:


> And want to hear something REALLY spooky? The Axeman of New Orleans...was REAL


I thought that sounded familiar! Thanks for the link. Adds a whole new creepy to the show.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

After not getting a Blacklist this week - I am now looking forward to this week's episode more than I was originally.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Egads!



Spoiler



The Axeman watched Fiona grow up and fell in love with her



Ew.


Spoiler



Zoe in a threesome with the 2 Franken-retunees



Ew.



Spoiler



Spaulding?



All kinds of Ew.

This show had me gasping for breath!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like


Spoiler



Madame LaLaurie


 is in a bit of a pickle...


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Carrie Rubin said:


> Looks like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's an understatement!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Man, that was a great episode! I loved it. So glad to see Zoe turning into a bad-ass, too.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

If you get or read Entertainment Weekly, check out this week's. There's a great cover story all about AHS: Coven.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I finally got caught up... how is possible to feel sorry for


Spoiler



Kathy Bates


 but I do!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like they will start dropping hints on what the next season will be about. They tend to do that, apparently. People found hints about Coven last season. Episode 11 is when they start.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This is not on tonight, right? I am gonna miss it!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think I am going through some serious withdrawal this week. I mean, when I am free and clear to watch it without having to worry about getting a decent night's sleep for work the next day - and it's not on.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel like the show's been gone for months! I can't wait for it to return.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Ready for tonight?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am loving this show more each week.

The ending! 

The box!

Just terrific.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! Who else saw that winter finale? Sheesh! From melon ballers to the eye to that ending! I had my mouth open and jaw on the floor for most of the episode. Anyone else? I can't wait until January!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I was right there with you!

I knew I didn't like/trust


Spoiler



Myrtle and Cordelia's husband


!

And I also didn't like/trust


Spoiler



the churchy neighbour lady


!

Yikes. Can't wait for January!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Queenie! I just kept yelling that.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Man, I missed watching this show yesterday. All day long I kept thinking - I'll get to see Coven tonight...and then I remembered....

Anyone have any ghost stories or witch stories to tell to keep us occupied until January?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Counting down the days until this comes back!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Spoiler



Stevie Nicks looks soon young.



Those witches are out of control!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved seeing Stevie Nicks last night. My wife and I have been waiting for her appearance.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And it comes back tonight - and the season is almost over! Ahh, what am I going to do with Wednesday nights without it?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Helluva'n episode! Can't wait for the season finale next week!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

balaspa said:


> Helluva'n episode! Can't wait for the season finale next week!


I spent a lot of time going "Whaaaaat"


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I did too, but I kind of like that feeling and love it when it happens on this show.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Definitely!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am wondering how they are going to end this. Just finding the new Supreme doesn't seem like enough "bang" for this show. They always have a twist in store.


----------

